# Iranian footballers ask Fifa to ban country from the world cup?



## Bingoman (Oct 20, 2022)

Will the powers that be listen  and if so what happens next will there 31 team instead of 32?









						Fifa asked to ban Iran from World Cup
					

Football's world governing Fifa is asked to ban Iran from the 2022 World Cup in Qatar over women's rights in the country.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 21, 2022)

No - the mere fact that this World Cup is taking place in Qatar means FIFA don't give a fuck about human rights....


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2022)

Saudi Arabia have qualified too. A final between them and Iran would be, erm, interesting.


----------



## zahir (Oct 31, 2022)

This was quite a good discussion.


----------



## zahir (Nov 17, 2022)

Brentford player Saman Ghoddos









						“We All Want Change:” Iranian Footballer Speaks Out Ahead Of World Cup
					

Saman Ghoddos, a member of Iran’s national football team, says there is an obligation to use the upcoming World Cup in Qatar as a platfo ...




					iranwire.com


----------



## zahir (Nov 19, 2022)

The World Cup as seen from Iran









						Why England's meeting with Iran is a stage for protest
					

As anti-government protests continue to rage in Iran, the country's football team will soon have a global stage for their voice.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				












						Iran's World Cup fans fear 'thousands of spies': Why England's opener is much more than a game
					

Pressure is growing on Iranian players and fans present in Doha to show solidarity with the protesters at home when Iran face England on Monday




					inews.co.uk
				




Thread:


----------



## zahir (Nov 21, 2022)

A rather cautious statement from Iran's captain









						Iran’s Ehsan Hajsafi: ‘The conditions in our country are not right’
					

The country’s captain and his teammates begin their World Cup campaign against England to the backdrop of turmoil at home




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## zahir (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Leighsw2 (Nov 22, 2022)

Very brave. Puts the nonsense with the armband into perspective.


----------



## zahir (Nov 26, 2022)

Some Iranian World Cup history:







__





						archive.ph
					





					archive.ph


----------



## zahir (Nov 27, 2022)

A couple of interviews with Omid Djalili


----------



## zahir (Nov 27, 2022)

eta:


----------



## zahir (Nov 27, 2022)

Another Sports Journalist Arrested for Protest Coverage
					

Iranian police have arrested sports journalist Mehdi Amirpour and moved him to the notorious Evin prison, the reporter's wife said on Sa ...




					iranwire.com
				





> Iranian police have arrested sports journalist Mehdi Amirpour and moved him to the notorious Evin prison, the reporter's wife said on Saturday. Security forces raided Amirpour's house at 2 am on Sunday, confiscated his electronic devices and arrested him after he posted about Iranian athletes’ support for the ongoing protests on his social media accounts. With the 2022 World Cup in Qatar now under way and the national team playing in the group stages, four sports journalists and a sports photojournalist are behind bars.


----------



## zahir (Nov 29, 2022)

‘A major breach’: How Iran is trying to use the World Cup to stifle protests
					

Leaked documents suggest Iran is receiving help from the World Cup host nation in suppressing anti-regime protests.  Doha refutes the claims.




					www.independent.co.uk
				





> A trove of leaked recordings and documents suggest Iran was coordinating with Qatar to suppress protests and was hoping to use excitement over the national team’s progress in the tournament  to slow the momentum of a nationwide protest movement that has challenged Tehran’s clerical dictatorship. The documents were hacked from the hardline Fars News Agency by the group Black Reward, which has posted some of the material to its Telegram page and shared others with opposition media outlets.


----------



## zahir (Nov 30, 2022)

Football-loving Iranians celebrate as ‘regime’ team goes out of World Cup
					

Iranians pour onto streets to gloat over national team’s loss in World Cup match against USA




					www.independent.co.uk


----------

